# Paddle shifters anyone?



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I have been looking at the parts and switches involved in this feature and I believe that the switches are already in place in the control module and wired. The only thing needed is three pieces; the paddle piece and two trim pieces. 
Has anyone ever removed the steering wheel? I am particularly interested in seeing the steering wheel control module.


----------



## beechbum (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

Hey Spockat, Just what functions does the paddle shifter perform?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (beechbum)*

you use it like the tiptronic.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (beechbum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beechbum* »_Hey Spockat, Just what functions does the paddle shifter perform?

It's a Tiptronic shifter on the steering column...so you can keep both hands on the wheel when using Tiptronic.


----------



## beechbum (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

Thanks for the quick response you guys! I wish Santa was as quick with the keyless start!


----------



## credditt (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (beechbum)*

I think it's a great idea, and I may be interested in trying it... if the price was right.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (credditt)*

ka ching, ka ching


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (credditt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *credditt* »_I think it's a great idea, and I may be interested in trying it... if the price was right. 

If I am right that there are only 3 parts needed to make them work, the cost would be under 200 Euros. If you need a new steering wheel control module too, double that.


----------



## credditt (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_If I am right that there are only 3 parts needed to make them work, the cost would be under 200 Euros. If you need a new steering wheel control module too, double that.

For a couple hundred bucks, count me in. For much more than that, I doubt it. That's money better put into the supercharger fund for the Z3. Hope there's no new module involved. 
Thanks for doing the research on this.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_If I am right that there are only 3 parts needed to make them work, the cost would be under 200 Euros. If you need a new steering wheel control module too, double that.

A couple hundred, I am in. Are the paddle shifters standard or optional on the Euro models or elsewhere? Any pictures?


----------



## Jason H (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

If it would really be that simple, I'd be down for a group buy on them. Swapping the parts and trim would be pretty "plug-and-play" right?
Edit: They look like this:








You can see the one on the left side of the wheel.


_Modified by Jason H at 10:01 PM 2-8-2005_


----------



## credditt (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (Jason H)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jason H* »_If it would really be that simple, I'd be down for a group buy on them. Swapping the parts and trim would be pretty "plug-and-play" right?
Edit: They look like this:








You can see the one on the left side of the wheel.
.

_Modified by Jason H at 10:01 PM 2-8-2005_


They appear to be mounted to the steering column, not the wheel. It could make for an easier install, but more difficult to to shift with the wheel off center... not that one should shift while corning anyway. 


_Modified by credditt at 6:14 AM 2-9-2005_


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (credditt)*

Count me in.
And let me know if there's anything I can help with.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (credditt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *credditt* »_

They appear to be mounted to the steering column, not the wheel. It could make for an easier install, but more difficult to to shift with the wheel off center... not that one should shift while corning anyway. 

_Modified by credditt at 6:14 AM 2-9-2005_

No you would never want to do that....


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_.... Are the paddle shifters standard or optional on the Euro models or elsewhere?.....

Yes, they are optional even for a V6 in Europe.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

Quick "use" question: Does the tranny have to be in Tip mode to use the paddle shifters? Or, can you used them even in Drive or Sport mode?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_Quick "use" question: Does the tranny have to be in Tip mode to use the paddle shifters? Or, can you used them even in Drive or Sport mode?

TO answer that question, we would need a European Phaeton owner or a European Touareg owner to post the manual pages or answer the question. I would like to see the manual pages myself.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

some pictures for you guys. pix of cyberdog's car i took while i was in Hong Kong.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Just a small teaser from the manual:
"If the gear selector lever is at "D" or "S" and the steering wheel lever is depressed, the auto transmission's control goes to "Tiptronic" mode."
Standby for some more.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (jinxegg)*

Gear selection with Tiptronic (steering wheel lever)
1)Pull the RH lever (+) towards the steering wheel for an up shift.
2)Pull the LH lever (-) towards the steering wheel for a downshift.
If there is no action exerted on the lever, after about 15 seconds the control of the auto transmission returns to the previously selected program “D” or “S”.
During acceleration the auto transmission up shifts automatically from gears 1, 2, 3 and 4 to the immediately next gear, just before the engine’s maximum rpm are reached.
If a lower gear is selected (downshifting), the auto transmission performs the selection only if the engine’s maximum rpm are not exceeded.
That’s all folks.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

Couple hundred and I am in. Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

At last, a topic that may be as interesting as last year's work on the Keyless Start. Your contribution getting the Keyless Start to NA was appreciated. I still believe it is the most innovative mod that has been reported on the board. 
If this project is doable at a reasonable cost it may make the truck even more interesting. The integration of the VW paddle shifters is not done as expertly as the Cayenne and look like an afterthought. Still, if you experts can make this work, I'll add it to my truck. 
Looking forward to seeing how far you guys get with this. Last year, I was impressed at how quickly the Keyless Start went from an idea to reality. Good luck.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spikeital)*

Wait a minute...isn't the Touareg an SUV? I could see paddle shifters on that new Ferrari suv coming out but on a Touareg?
Just kidding...kudos to spockcat for finding new, innovative ways to make money.


----------



## sparkerc (Jul 8, 2004)

For a couple of hundred, count me in also.


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (sparkerc)*

I'd be interested, thanks Spockcat


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (Shoop405)*

Just to change the topic slightly - paddle shifters is one thing but if we're going to get the steering wheel off could we also look at heated steering wheels for those of us that want it but don't have it (especially if the steering wheel module is different anyway and may need changing).
Did we ever get to the bottom of what parts were required (apart from the wheel itself)?
John.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_Just to change the topic slightly - paddle shifters is one thing but if we're going to get the steering wheel off could we also look at heated steering wheels for those of us that want it but don't have it (especially if the steering wheel module is different anyway and may need changing).
Did we ever get to the bottom of what parts were required (apart from the wheel itself)?
John.

Yes, the steering wheel control module is different for the heated steering wheel. If you have the B version you go to the C version. If you have the D version, you go to the E version. Check the part number at address of address 16. You can see the different versions in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1481978


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

Thanks Spock - I couldn't remember whether we determined anything else needed changing (and seemed to remember the wheel module was one piece).
I think the sticking point for the heated wheel has been the fear of taking the steering wheel off. I only recall one person who has done it (replaced normal wheel with wood wheel and the dealer did that).
I looked at the Bentley and did print the steering wheel removal procedure. However, there's nothing like actually doing it








John.


----------



## dschlei (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spockcat
I just posted a serach for the manual on the Touareg Freunde Forum.
How good is your German, do you need it translated or shall I just post it in German (if I get one that is)?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (dschlei)*

Please translate for everyone who doesn't know German language here. Thanks.


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

Is there a german or UK version of the Bently manual?


----------



## dschlei (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Andreas, one of the Moderators of the Internationale Touareg Freunde forum posted the following answer on my question for the operator’s manual section on the “paddle shift” feature:
There is not much to operate, it is just as with the Tiptronic: a pull at the left paddle = down shift; a pull at the right paddle = up shift
It works only if the rpm’s are in the appropriate range, and thus will not allow for shifting at the wrong rpm’s
There is no need to turn them on; one can just uses the paddles and it shifts, if nothing happens for 30 sec, the transmission turns back into the automatic mode
The paddles are attached to the steering column, but the have rather long handling zone, and are easy to operate, even if the steering wheel is turned. Under these conditions it is either to operate the paddles than it is to operate either the blinker or wiper stalks.
He does not feel that the advantage that the paddles provide would justify the cost for this modification.


----------



## nogood911 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

Hi, 
I just looked in VESIS and it appears from the very poor picture that the "paddles" are an assembly that plugs into the module.I'll check in GFF to see if it is simply a coding issue to activate


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

Spock, these paddles send the switching signal to the tranny ECM via the CAN.
Some schematics are available, will post or mail you tomorrow.


----------



## Treg_John (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (jinxegg)*








Do the paddles take you into and out of Tip-Tronic mode, or is that regulated from the steering-wheel?


----------



## Treg_John (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (Treg_John)*

OOOPS. Sorry, I missed the earlier post.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (nogood911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nogood911* »_Hi, 
I just looked in VESIS and it appears from the very poor picture that the "paddles" are an assembly that plugs into the module.I'll check in GFF to see if it is simply a coding issue to activate

Can you look at wiring diagram 35/3. Specifically look how E389 (the switches for the paddle shifter) connects to J527 (the steering wheel control module). Note how there are no terminals for the connection between E389 and J527. This leads me to believe that E389 may very well be integral to J527. This is what I need to verify. The other possibility is that part 3D0 953 543 A (button for tiptronic) actually contains the switches and plugs into J527 rather than being wired to a terminal. The cost of 3D0 953 543 A is actually quite high in the USA, leading me to believe that it could very well contain the switches.
Additionally, I need to verify if there is any new module coding required for J527 to activate the switches. 


_Modified by spockcat at 6:30 PM 2-9-2005_


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

Spock, you've got mail. (5 mins ago)


----------



## nogood911 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

Spock
I think the paddle assembly plugs in(electrically) to the steering column switch if you look in VESIS 94-124 they "show" a receptical for the paddle switch
I have not had one apart yet but I will look when I have the chance


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (nogood911)*

Thanks. You have better access to info than I have. I only have Bentley, ETOS and ETKA to look at. Based on the price of the paddle part itself, I would agree that it probably does have the switches included rather than being part of the steering wheel control module. I guess the only way to find out the full story is to order a set and try to install them.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (Treg_John)*

I just don't understand having the paddles mounted on the steering column as opposed to the steering wheel.







Personally I think it's ugly with those long paddles sticking out of the column and not very ergonomic with regards to performance.


_Modified by TCinOC at 12:59 PM 2-10-2005_


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (TCinOC)*

Unfortunately I don't think we have a choice in the matter. If you want factory look with Factory system, you have to use what the factory designed.


----------



## TregDad (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (dschlei)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dschlei* »_
He does not feel that the advantage that the paddles provide would justify the cost for this modification.


Clearly he says that since he probably has them and has no appreciation for the bling factor in feature deprived US of A!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

I spoke to my SM today regarding the steering column trim pieces. The steering wheel and airbag must be removed in order to get the trim pieces off.
In addition, a special tool is required to remove the airbag. He indicated that sometimes steering wheels are hard to get off but since the vehicle is new, a puller should not necessarily be needed. The removal and reinstall should take an hour or so.
Finally, I asked him if I got the paddles and related parts would he removed the steering wheel and airbag so that they could be installed....he said "sure".


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (bravocharlie)*

Looking at the Bentley, it appears that the special tool, is a screwdriver with a 90 degree angle to get at the airbag release screws. Disconnect the connector and the airbag is out. The buttons on the side of the wheel also come out with the airbag by the looks of things. These are removed by four bolts to the back of the airbag housing.
Hope things are OK - BC








John.


----------



## TregDad (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_I just don't understand having the paddles mounted on the steering column as opposed to the steering wheel.







Personally I think it's ugly with those long paddles sticking out of the column and not very ergonomic with regards to performance.
_Modified by TCinOC at 12:59 PM 2-10-2005_

That's one of those bud vs. bud light debates - no real winner, just a lot of arguing. Some really prefer paddles on the column and claim that is the best setup as in Ferrari F355/360. Some like them on the wheel and claim that is the best, aka BMW M3.
My personal preference is for them on the wheel, but that is probably because I got used to it on my M3.
When they are on the column, the do tend to be bigger because you have to be able to grab them when your hand is away from them as is the case when the wheel is being turned.


----------



## ace_vwtech (Jan 13, 2005)

as far as the special tool get a 6 inch craftsman screwdriver (flat blade) a small mirror and a flashlight look for the latch and wow off comes the steering wheel airbag..well not really but it is easier that the vw way the 90degree tool sucks on these , and if anyone does this at home make shure the whells are straight on dissasembly and reassembly otherwise that dash will light up like a x-mas tree, and is the cyanne on the wheel, get the heated porshe wheel with tiptronic? might work and be cool as hell just a thought, persoally i want a tourag with a ream manual trans but who am i lol


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

What the heck... Tinkered with everything else. If it's a couple hundered I'm in.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

Believe it or not, I think I would actually prefer the paddle shifters on the column rather than the wheel.
Why?
I have to "move" the wheel an awful lot to turn the truck. Having the shifters on the wheel means I have to keep track of their position as I turn...I think that's more work than having the paddle shifters at a specific, non-moving position.
Ever try to use the steering wheel control to change volume while in the midst of a turn? I have to think too much about that...then again, maybe I just stoopid.


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (leebo)*

Keep the shifters
I'll take some new paddles for my kayak.










_Modified by Richard1 at 3:35 AM 2-11-2005_


----------



## nogood911 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (ace_vwtech)*

just a note from the saftey nazi-disconnect the battery when "playing" with the air bag its not an inert object-be carefull


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (nogood911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nogood911* »_just a note from the saftey nazi-disconnect the battery when "playing" with the air bag its not an inert object-be carefull 

Yeah, and it's probably a good idea to not be sitting in the drivers seat when you remove the steering wheel airbag. I suspect these are much less prone to firing at random then what all the warnings in the Bentley manual imply, but better safe than sorry, as they say.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (Richard1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard1* »_Keep the shifters
I'll take some new paddles for my kayak.









_Modified by Richard1 at 3:35 AM 2-11-2005_

Yeah those fancy CF ones....they match the roof of my new BMW


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

Update on this thread;
Parts cost would be about $275. 
The issue seems to be whether the wiring from the steering wheel control module to the transmission control module is actually in place. The steering wheel control module is on top of the steering column just behind the steering wheel. The transmission control module is under the front passenger seat. The only way to verify that the wiring is present is for someone to actually remove the steering wheel or passenger seat and look at the wiring itself, looking for the two wires shown in red below.


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

Are you going to take pictures when you take your car apart this weekend Spock? ;-)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (shervinf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shervinf* »_Are you going to take pictures when you take your car apart this weekend Spock? ;-)

I thought that is what you were going to do.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Since J527 is difficult to get to, why not check for the wires on the TCM? I don't know if it's easier to access, but from the diagram, there are no breaks in the wires, so I'd think that if they are present at the TCM, they probably run all the way to the steering column...
(Forgive me, I'd take a look at where the TCM is located, but my Bentley is on the laptop. Dang, I wish I could easily use the Bentley on two machines without acquiring another license!)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Curjo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_Since J527 is difficult to get to, why not check for the wires on the TCM? I don't know if it's easier to access, but from the diagram, there are no breaks in the wires, so I'd think that if they are present at the TCM, they probably run all the way to the steering column...
(Forgive me, I'd take a look at where the TCM is located, but my Bentley is on the laptop. Dang, I wish I could easily use the Bentley on two machines without acquiring another license!)

TCM is under the front passenger seat. It would be marginally easier to look at. Too bad it isn't under the front driver's seat. I could go to my dealer and look at my car without it's seat right now.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

I can check if there are more than one part no.for the harness between J527 and J217 at my friendly dealer's.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (jinxegg)*

Go ahead and try but I think the harnesses listed in the parts catalog are not split up by different variations. You need to order them with a VIN number and the factory figures out which wires and connectors are on the cable for the specific VIN. Since we are only talking about two wires and all the same connectors, I think it would be very hard to figure this out from the parts catalog.


----------



## versabar (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (leebo)*

I can give some real life input to this debate.
I have a 2002 M3 SMG. This is a full sequential manual gearbox, vs tiptronic. Tiptronic is more of an "automanual" with its torque converter and planetary gears.
The SMG tranny is great at speed, but it can be a PITA if you are driving around town. It is a bit notchy, and takes quite a bit of practice to master.
The SMG paddles are wheel mounted. I like them wheel mounted, but yes, when you are doing lock to lock turns it does get disorienting because you lose sight of which is which. You can't do a shift that the computer determines will over-rev, but it is still hard to shift with the wheel turned more than 45 degree in either direction. To shift when turning, it is simply easier to use the console mounted "stick".
I think having steering column mounted paddles would be less desireable than console mounted. It would be harder to shift if your hands constantly moved "away" from the paddle as you turned the wheel.
The WORST thing about owning these two vehicles is that the VW console mounted shift in tip mode works exactly opposite from the SMG stick. On the BMW, you push, push, push, for downshifts, and pull, pull, pull, for upshifts. After doing time in one vehicle its very hard to hop in the other and not have moments of confusion. In the end, its the Touareg that feels "backwards" in shift motion.
The Touareg paddle shifters would at least solve this issue for me.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

According to the parts person at my dealer's, if there were missing wires from the harness, it would be under a different part number.
Of course the VIN number is required but it's more for cross-reference purposes for the part no. to be ordered.
A harness with different wiring must have a different part no.for logistic, handling and identification purposes.
In this case there is only one "under dash" harness shown in the parts cat with all the connectors in place under part no. 7L6971051, giving no variations, so they assume all wires are in place.
They are not so sure about the steering column ECM though, as they see possible different part nos and they want to check, if there is anything relevant to "Tip switch" functionality.


_Modified by jinxegg at 1:12 PM 2-15-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (jinxegg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxegg* »_They are not so sure about the steering column ECM though, as they see possible different part nos and they want to check, if there is anything relevant to "Tip switch" functionality.

_Modified by jinxegg at 1:12 PM 2-15-2005_

The different steering column control modules make no reference of being able have or not have the tip switches. Frankly, I think the control modules actually perform only the function to accept the plug from the switches and then put the signal into the wiring harness.


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Hi,
I had my wheel a numebr of times of. I am not sure I kept the pictures. Will look for them tomorrow. What esle do you need Jim?
The pedals are a nice feature, but since they are attached to the wheel, using them while driving corners (even slow ones)is a pain in the arse.
But hey I'll help wherever I can help.
Rgds
Oliver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Thanandon)*

Oliver, the paddles are attached to the steering column according to the parts diagrams and photos I've seen. I think that is a better place for them based on trying to change the radio volume or stations while turning, using the steering wheel controls.


----------



## rlperry13 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Must keep this thread active. I also would love to add this feature to my reg. Even if I didn't use it much it could join my locking rear diff as something I'm gonna use "real soon"


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (rlperry13)*

Alright, I can't stand it anymore. I have to post regarding the paddles on the column or on the wheel.
Go look at an F1 car. Where are the paddles? On the column.
Why? BECAUSE YOU DON'T SHIFT WHILE TURNING UNLESS YOU WANT TO END UP IN A DITCH BY THE SIDE OF THE ROAD.
Shifting while turning upsets the suspension to such a degree that you may cause an over- or under-steer condition and end up in a ditch.
Watch how racecar drivers drive. Or take a course. Either way, you'll find out that shifting while turning is REALLY STUPID. All your shifting should be taken care of before entering the turn, and while exiting it. Not DURING the turn.


----------



## BoostAddiction (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (jinxegg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxegg* »_Spock, these paddles send the switching signal to the tranny ECM via the CAN.
Some schematics are available, will post or mail you tomorrow.

I wonder if the Cayenne wheel with the finger-operated shift buttons could be adapted here. "Switches is switches", at least in my dreams, and it occurs to me that they might have a similar electrical connection (between the Cayenne and the Treg wheels).
I personally think the p-car wheel is better looking, though perhaps the trim would clash with the interior of the Treg.
I never use the tiptronic portion of the transmission, largely because of the prodigous torque of the V10. But I enjoyed it while cross-shopping the Cayennes. Especially once when I was forced to whip an upstart Honda S2000 off the line...
-Will


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (AZBob)*

Was looking at a Ferrari 575 Maranello today (just looking -- my VW dealer also sells Ferrari). The paddle shifters were on the coiumn. Good enough for a Ferrari, good enough for my VW. That's my motto.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (AZBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZBob* »_.....Watch how racecar drivers drive. Or take a course. Either way, you'll find out that shifting while turning is REALLY STUPID. All your shifting should be taken care of before entering the turn, and while exiting it. Not DURING the turn.

First thing they taught me at Skip Barber racing school, down Road Atlanta back in 1987.








Spock, seems my friendly dealer cannot clear the steering coloumn controller issue from the parts catalogue.
They wanted to run a scan on one having the shifters but none currently on the lot.
My guess would be same as yours about controller functionality, they just convey the signal.
So, "plug and play" time...










_Modified by jinxegg at 12:49 PM 2-18-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Going to place an order for two sets this weekend. BC and I will be the test cases. My dealer didn't know if the required wiring exists. He hasn't had the opportunity to replace a transmission control module or a steering control module yet. And even if he did, he wouldn't have been looking to see if the two wires exist. He says removing the steering wheel is pretty easy though.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Jim, if you get a chance when you have the steering wheel off, can you snap a pic of where the wires connect for the haeted steering wheel? I know it's a different part number, and I've resigned myself to the fact that it wouldn't be worth it to try and upgrade, but I'm still curious to see what it looks like.


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Very Interested, Marty


----------



## ace_vwtech (Jan 13, 2005)

going by the colors on those wires i would say they are can bus wires and are probably there, and if they arent make shure those wires are installed in a twisted pair arrangement other wise unwanted interference could result...hey guys when i go past this traffic signal my car downshifts to st gear ...i could just see it happening lol


----------



## raudikal (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Let us know if this works. I would be interested.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Parts came in today:


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Well, what are you doing hanging around here?
Get busy!


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (jinxegg)*

Spock,
Are you done yet?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (shervinf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shervinf* »_Spock,
Are you done yet?









Haven't started yet. Need to figure out if I really have to disconnect the batteries (or just one battery) to work pull the airbag. Maybe I can just disconnect the airbag controller. Maybe I don't have to disconnect the battery at all (despite Bentley's dire warnings).
Plus I need some time to do the job.


----------



## docjenser (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

You should most importantly try to figure out if you need the t-REG in the next week or so.








Once you get started, there sometimes is apoint of no return......








We appreciate you volunteering as the guinea pig here...
Our thoughts are with you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I'm in too for a couple hunderd bucks! Waiting on the good word Spockcat.
PS. Can't believe I waited 15 months before ordering your dead pedal Spockcat.


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Better safe than very sorry disconnect both batteries.


----------



## nogood911 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (depiry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *depiry* »_Better safe than very sorry disconnect both batteries.

Ditto!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (depiry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *depiry* »_Better safe than very sorry disconnect both batteries.

Do you think the thieves who go around stealing airbags out of car disconnect the battery before they take the airbag?


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Do you think the thieves who go around stealing airbags out of car disconnect the battery before they take the airbag?

No... but if they were intelligent, they wouldn't be thieves!!


----------



## nogood911 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Curjo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_
No... but if they were intelligent, they wouldn't be thieves!!









NOW that is funny!!


----------



## rhworks (Sep 15, 2003)

Very anxiously awaiting. Fingers crossed for you, spockcat.


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

*paddle shifters*

Could you id the bolts that fasten the air bag ,I Know someone that uses bolts similar to small mcgard wheel locks to secure the air bags in his cab fleet. Thanks Marty










_Modified by depiry at 3:15 AM 3-7-2005_


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

A weekend has passed and I see no pics or details of the install...
Do you need to send them to me to get 'em installed?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_A weekend has passed and I see no pics or details of the install...
Do you need to send them to me to get 'em installed?









I was in VT this weekend. I also have a list of other things that are more pressing than the paddle shifters. I really need an assistant.


----------



## raudikal (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Curjo)*

Good point!


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

I offer my assistance maybe too far away.Marty


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ ...I really need an assistant.
 I think that is what I was offering. Oh I see...an assistant to install them on YOUR truck.


----------



## ace_vwtech (Jan 13, 2005)

the front battery only should need to be disconnected i think, other is just when starting, so i dont think it will energize it, but the air bag module is a pain to disconnect and has touchy seal and terminal problems so i wouldnt mess with it , just take the plastic cover off the floor by the console and remove the nut (this can be done with out removeing the seat trim panel) and then you could see if ther is power between the two jumper terminals outside after disconnecting the cable and secureing it so it isnt grounded, if no power youre good to go, after removing the airbag place it face up away from the work area, but first you gotta get that airbag off...good luck


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Need to figure out if I really have to disconnect the batteries (or just one battery) to work pull the airbag. Maybe I can just disconnect the airbag controller. Maybe I don't have to disconnect the battery at all (despite Bentley's dire warnings).

My experience with a 2002 Golf and a 2004 Phaeton has been that it is best (simplest) to disconnect both batteries if you are going to disconnect an airbag connector anywhere on the car.
If you disconnect both the batteries, then you can take every airbag out, then put every airbag back in, hook the battery back up, and the car is none the wiser about what happened - so, no fault codes.
If you have 12 VDC power on the car when you disconnect an airbag connector, the car notes the disconnection, and generates a fault code. Perhaps the fault code could be cleared easily with a diagnostic scan tool, but then again, perhaps it's not so easy. My suggestion is that you disconnect both batteries, that way, you won't have to worry about any shorts, battery drain, fault codes, any of that stuff at all. All you will need to do is go drive in a figure-8 pattern afterward, to re-adapt the ESP system (the steering wheel slip ring).
Also - not sure if this applies to the Touareg or not, but on the Golf's, the nut that secures the steering wheel is only allowed 4 torque cycles. The normal practice is to put a punch mark on the face of the nut each time you torque it. Last suggestion, again from my Golf mod days: Put a paint mark on the steering wheel shaft and on the steering wheel hub itself, so you match the splines exactly when you re-install the wheel. You might be thinking "hey, I'm not going to twist the shaft after I have the wheel off", but take it from me, you wind up doing just that when you need to move stuff out of the way, and it is not difficult to re-install the steering wheel exactly one spline off alignment.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Thanks. It's not fault codes I'm worried about. I just don't want it blowing up in my face. Note how the tech said to put it down face up on a distant workbench.


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

I dont know if the touareg has it but most columns (shaft) and wheel usually have an index mark for lineup on re-install,also watch for static when handling air bag (jacket off seat in car to work bench etc)


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

Spock,
Any updates?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (shervinf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shervinf* »_Spock,
Any updates?









Sorry, I've been too busy to venture into this. And BC hasn't asked me to ship his parts up to him so his dealer can install them. Anyone else want BC's parts so they can install them in their car? It should have a beige interior so the parts match color.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Sorry, I've been too busy to venture into this. And BC hasn't asked me to ship his parts up to him so his dealer can install them. Anyone else want BC's parts so they can install them in their car? It should have a beige interior so the parts match color.

Don't be giving my parts away!


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Hand in air waving!


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

If you get parts for the teak interior let me know. I'd be willing to try it with Pictures and all.


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Seems that BC wants his parts ,if you change your mind I have a beige interior.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Sorry, I've been too busy to venture into this. And BC hasn't asked me to ship his parts up to him so his dealer can install them. Anyone else want BC's parts so they can install them in their car? It should have a beige interior so the parts match color.

Spockcat was just jerking my chain.
We've tentatively set a time for Wednesday, March 23 to do this mod. We've decided to do it at my dealer for at least the first one so we can see what is involved with the airbag.
We plan to take good notes and good photos. This first test will also determine whether this mod is possible for the do it yourselfer.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_.....This first test will also determine whether this mod is possible for the do it yourselfer.

Better include a Pinocchio mask in the kit....., you know, airbag and all....










_Modified by jinxegg at 8:19 PM 3-15-2005_


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

Spock,
what's the part number for a vehicle with Teak Interior?
Thanks!


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

http://www.vadsm.com/uploads/airbag.mov


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (trollhole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trollhole* »_http://www.vadsm.com/uploads/airbag.mov









That is one very good reason that we're going to my dealer for the first one.
Bang, you're dead.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (bravocharlie)*

Did a little pre-work this evening prior to my trip next week up to BC's dealer to have these installed. Some good news and some bad news. 
The good news is that it isn't that hard to get to the ground strap/nut for the battery cable to the frame. The seat doesn't need to be removed. You only need to remove the carpet covered trim piece at the front of the seat pedestal.
The bad news is that the wiring from the steering control module to the transmission control module (TCM) is NOT in place. So a wiring harness must be created and installed.
The further good news is that although the TCM is under the front passenger seat, you do not need to remove the seat to get to the TCM's plug.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

Transfer case control module is on top and has the larger plug. Transmission control module is below and has the smaller plug. Missing (removed) from this photo is the telematics (OnStar) control module. It is connected via the large blue plug and two antenna plugs (blue and red).


----------



## ace_vwtech (Jan 13, 2005)

well now you got a lot more work to do to get wires over to the tcm.....make shure those wires are twisted to eliminate interferance too, and on the subject of airbag lights, yours isnt on yet lol just kidding


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (ace_vwtech)*

Well ace, just like I figured out how to replace a horn without removing the front bumper, I figured out how to install the paddle shifters WITHOUT removing the airbag or steering wheel. In fact, I just installed them in the driveway in front of my office with a little tool box. I haven't run the wires yet because I don't have the plug. But that will happen this week for sure. I'll post the prerequisite photo of the installed paddles later. 
So far, this installation is not even as difficult as the keyless start. 
I can't believe I overlooked this installation method for so long. I guess I wasn't looking for it hard enough.


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Cheers Spockcat!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

Great...now its looking at something that the ones that were afraid to remove the s.wheel might be able to get into it and maybe very easy to do and not very expensive.
Spock are you planing to offer this kit for sale like your keyless start, I think this will fit any model (v6 - V8) regardeless of the options.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (touareg007)*

Assuming that the paddles work once I wire them, I would offer a complete kit for either V6, V8 or V10. The only requirement will be that you have an automatic transmission.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Huumm
Is it working now ???


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (2YY4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2YY4U* »_Huumm
Is it working now ???

Not yet, I only found out last night that the wiring isn't in place. I should have the wiring in place on Wednesday.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ In fact, I just installed them in the driveway in front of my office with a little tool box. 






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We knew that you could do it!


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Thats great now I might be able to do a really cool addition since i did not have the keyless entry on my car and really like the keyless start.
Thanks for all your info and work on this and want to be the first in line







for this mod if the price is not to high and relatively easy to install... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WestBound (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (12johnny)*

Spock, BC,
Look forward to seeing the final results and hearing about your experience driving with it,,, 
I'd esp. like to hear about your thoughts relating to the 15 second revert to 'D' or 'S' and if that is much of an issue (hard for me to tell -- I'll have to pay closer attention the next time I drive w/ tiptronic)...
that picture looks encouraging


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (WestBound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WestBound* »_Spock, BC,
Look forward to seeing the final results and hearing about your experience driving with it,,, 
I'd esp. like to hear about your thoughts relating to the 15 second revert to 'D' or 'S' and if that is much of an issue (hard for me to tell -- I'll have to pay closer attention the next time I drive w/ tiptronic)...
that picture looks encouraging









The plan as it stands now is to obtain the connectors needed for the wiring harness and see if spockcat's works. If it does, we'll do mine next and write detailed instructions with photos. If all goes well, that will happen Easter weekend.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Wiring is in. Paddles are not working. Looks like some coding is required.


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

waitin' with abated breath ...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (-X-)*

Here's the link to the coding discussion for this project, which is taking place over in the VAG-COM forum: Coding for paddle shift on Touareg or Phaeton.
Michael


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

This is starting to get a bit tense


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (touareg007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touareg007* »_This is starting to get a bit tense









Yup...I am on the edge of my seat!


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (I8ABUG)*

Well I guess we have to keep waiting for Spock to solve the issue, there are discusing this in the geniuoses Vag-Com forum which is like Chinese to me, but sure they will find a solution hopefully....










_Modified by touareg007 at 11:47 AM 3-24-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (touareg007)*

No more waiting, I got it working. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

DETAILS! How do you like it?


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Congrats Spock we all knew you will have it working sonn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How do you like it ? and when do you think I can get one


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (touareg007)*

YES!!!!!! I want one!!


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

AJWD congrats


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

WOOHOO!
I want a set...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Now I have to see if the instructions are in the US owner's manual or if I have to get a scan of a British owner's manual.
Working on the installation instructions now.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Now I have to see if the instructions are in the US owner's manual or if I have to get a scan of a British owner's manual.
Working on the installation instructions now.

damn! congrats!
could you also write instructions on how to manage the time to have some for playing with our cars?


----------



## isolani (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Awesome! This is the #1 dream mod IMO. Can't wait for the details.
Compliments,
Isolani


----------



## raudikal (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Congrats Spokcat! I am on the list for beige parts. Can you also post a VW part number for the manual?


----------



## ace_vwtech (Jan 13, 2005)

oh yeah i forgot to tell you if they go on top just take the top cover off....forgot to look at the whole puzzle, now whats next?


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Out of curiosity- do T-regs with factory paddle shifters have the tip style tranny shifter as well? Kind of redundant to have two different ways to perform the same task. I will be interested to see how much the paddle shifters are actually used by Spock or anyone else. I have heard they are hard to use since they are stationary rather than moving with the wheel(a la the Cayenne's wheel mounted shifters).


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_do T-regs with factory paddle shifters have the tip style tranny shifter as well?

Yes.


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

They are actually easier to use, since your brain knows exactly where they are. Think about how easy it is to use the blinkers, but how hard it is to change the volume when turning the wheel.
It's actually a lot more useful than the normal triptronic, as if you want to quickly pass someone, you can use them, without having to take your hand off the wheel. The reason you'd need to have the one on the shift lever is that the lever put it in Triptronic permanantly, but the paddles are only temporary.

Spock, when can we place our orders?


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Congratulations. Put me on your waiting list if you decide to make this mod available. Everything I've acquired from you has worked first rate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Thanks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raudikal* »_Congrats Spokcat! I am on the list for beige parts. Can you also post a VW part number for the manual? 

I hope to get someone from the UK or elsewhere to scan in the manual pages with the instructions. Using the paddles is pretty simple and straightforward but it would be nice to know what VW says about using them.


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_Out of curiosity- do T-regs with factory paddle shifters have the tip style tranny shifter as well? Kind of redundant to have two different ways to perform the same task. I will be interested to see how much the paddle shifters are actually used by Spock or anyone else. I have heard they are hard to use since they are stationary rather than moving with the wheel(a la the Cayenne's wheel mounted shifters).

I'm sure that Euro Touaregs with the paddles also have the tip on the console. No reason not to. 
Note that the paddle shifters were a 780 Euro option in 2004. They can be put in for about 1/3rd that as spare parts.
They are actually easier to use than if they were on the wheel. First, when entering a corner you can easily downshift while still having two hands on the wheel still in the 10-2 position. If you did need to shift while the wheel is turned, the paddles are in the same position because they don't move with the wheel. (Try adjusting the stereo volume when in the middle of a 90 degree turn - it is always a challenge and you usually have to look at the wheel)


_Quote, originally posted by *ace_vwtech* »_oh yeah i forgot to tell you if they go on top just take the top cover off....forgot to look at the whole puzzle, now whats next?

Thanks. 
1) Full coverage maps for the navigation system
2) Remote control of the auxiliary heater on the V10. 
3) Radar cruise control
4) Cornering lights

_Quote, originally posted by *shervinf* »_They are actually easier to use, since your brain knows exactly where they are. Think about how easy it is to use the blinkers, but how hard it is to change the volume when turning the wheel.
It's actually a lot more useful than the normal triptronic, as if you want to quickly pass someone, you can use them, without having to take your hand off the wheel. The reason you'd need to have the one on the shift lever is that the lever put it in Triptronic permanently, but the paddles are only temporary.

Spock, when can we place our orders?

Yes, they are much easier to use than normal tiptronic. 
I didn't finish the installation instructions last night because I had a hockey game to work. Today I will finish the installation instructions and put up an order page.


----------



## ktreg (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

sick, sick mod. i got a chance to see these shifters in person this week and, although we agreed we'll probably use them about 10% of the time, they are indeed outrageously cool and give new meaning to the term "oem-plus" -- thus, they go on the mod list, lol!
btw, do the + and - symbols on the paddles light up when the lights are on?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (ktreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ktreg* »_
btw, do the + and - symbols on the paddles light up when the lights are on? 

No. The paddles are solid aluminum and do not have any provision for lights. You can't really see them while in the driver's seat either.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Jim: I have a UK owners manual. What do you need?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_Jim: I have a UK owners manual. What do you need?

Email sent back. Just the single page for the paddle useage. 

Paddle installation page is here as well as the ordering page.


_Modified by spockcat at 11:40 AM 3-25-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Opps, had old page loaded. Try again if you didn't get the entire page or had a bad link. http://tm-techmark.com/touareg/paddles/paddles.htm


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

- Already placed my order at your regular site. Looking forward to getting this installed right after tax season. Thanks for making this available along with your other products for the Touareg.



_Modified by sd986 at 5:50 PM 3-25-2005_


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Order placed...hope to get them soon, by the way spock I want to thank for your effort on this mod and all you hard work on this not only because you had this done for us but also the price, I dont think you are really making that much due to the parts cost so I think thats very nice of you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by touareg007 at 12:25 PM 3-25-2005_


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Amazing!!!!!!! Thanks for your work, as always! The instructions are really well written and easy to follow!















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Big Vdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Will the wiring loom in these new kits suite RHD vehicles?
Cheers,


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Big Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Vdub* »_Will the wiring loom in these new kits suite RHD vehicles?
Cheers,

I don't see why it wouldn't fit. In fact, it would probably be a few inches longer than you really need as you would be starting from the right side and I assume the TCM is still under the right side front seat.


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Oh Great and Mighty Spock,
How long do you think it will be before you can ship out the orders?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (shervinf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shervinf* »_Oh Great and Mighty Spock,
How long do you think it will be before you can ship out the orders?









Hopefully within 2 weeks.


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_

I didn't finish the installation instructions last night because I had a hockey game to work. 

Can you explain icing?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Company T-Reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Company T-Reg* »_
Can you explain icing?









That's easy - it's the sticky sweet stuff on the top of the cake.
Next question.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Company T-Reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Company T-Reg* »_Can you explain icing?









I hope this helps you understand the rule a little better:
*Icing the Puck*
(a) For the purpose of this rule, the center line will divide the ice into halves. Should any player of a team, equal or superior in numerical strength to the opposing team, shoot, bat with the hand or stick, kick or deflect the puck from his own half of the ice, beyond the goal line of the opposing team, play shall be stopped and the puck faced off at the end face-off spot of the offending team. 
EDIT: shortened because it was OT.


_Modified by spockcat at 3:24 PM 3-26-2005_


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I hope this helps you understand the rule a little better:
*Icing the Puck*
(a) For the purpose of this rule, the center line will divide the ice into halves. Should any player of a team, equal or superior in numerical strength to the opposing team, shoot, bat with the hand or stick, kick or deflect the puck from his own half of the ice, beyond the goal line of the opposing team, play shall be stopped and the puck faced off at the end face-off spot of the offending team. If the puck shall have entered the goal of the opposing team, after being legally shot, batted with the stick or deflected, the goal shall be allowed.
For the purpose of this rule, the point of last contact with the puck by the team in possession shall be used to determine whether icing has occurred or not.
(Note 1) If, during the period of a delayed whistle due to a foul by a player of the side NOT in possession, the side in possession “ices” the puck then the face-off following the stoppage of play shall take place in the Neutral Zone near the
defending blue line of the team “icing” the puck.
(Note 2) When a team is “Shorthanded” as the result of a penalty and the penalty is about to expire, the decision as to whether there has been an “icing” shall be determined at the instant the penalty expires, and if the puck is shot before the penalty expires, icing shall not be called. The action of the penalized player remaining in the penalty bench will not alter the ruling.
(Note 3) For the purpose of interpretation of this rule, “Icing the Puck” is completed the instant the puck completely crosses the goal line. If the puck shall have entered the goal, the icing will not be called and a goal shall be allowed.
(Note 4) When the puck is shot and rebounds from the body or stick of an opponent in his own half of the ice so as to cross the goal line of the player shooting it, “icing” shall not be called.
(Note 5) Notwithstanding the provisions of this section concerning “batting” the puck in respect to the “icing the puck” rule, the provisions of the second paragraph of Rule 615(e) “Handling Puck With Hands,” apply and NO goal can be scored by batting the puck with the hand into the opponent’s goal, whether intended or not.
(Note 6) If, while the Linesman has signaled a slow whistle under Rule 626(f), “Off-Sides,” a defending player shoots or bats the puck beyond the opponent’s goal line in such a manner as to constitute “icing the puck,” the Linesman’s “slow
whistle” shall be considered exhausted the, while the Linesman has signaled a
slow whistle under Rule 626(f), “Off-Sides,” a defending player shoots or bats the puck beyond the opponent’s goal line in such a manner as to constitute “icing the puck,” the Linesman’s “slow whistle” shall be considered exhausted the
instant the puck crosses the blue line and icing shall be called in the usual manner.
(b) If the puck was so shot by a player of a team below the numerical on-ice strength of the opposing team, play shall continue and the face-off shall not
take place.
(c) If, however, the puck shall go beyond the goal line in the opposite half of the ice directly from either of the players while facing-off, it shall not be considered
a violation of this rule.
(d) If, in the opinion of the Linesman, a player of the opposing team excepting the goalkeeper is able to play the puck before it passes the goal line, but has
not done so, icing shall not be called and play shall continue.
(Note) The purpose of this section is to enforce continuous action and the On-Ice Officials should interpret and apply the rule to produce this result.
(e) If the puck shall touch any part of a player of the opposing team or his skates or his stick before it shall have reached the goal line, or shall have
touched the goalkeeper or his skates or his stick at any time before crossing his goal line, it shall not be considered as “icing the puck” and play shall
continue.
(f) If the Linesman shall have erred in calling an “icing the puck” infraction (regardless of whether either team is shorthanded) the puck shall be faced
on the center ice face-off spot.

Oh yes, it is crystal clear now.





































BTW...Thanks for more great work deciphering the paddle shifters.








Thanks to you, the mods on this truck will never end.
















_Modified by I8ABUG at 7:27 PM 3-25-2005_


_Modified by I8ABUG at 7:41 PM 3-25-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (I8ABUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I8ABUG* »_Oh yes, it is crystal clear now.





































BTW...Thanks for more great work deciphering the paddle shifters.








Thanks to you, the mods on this truck will never end.

















I knew if I posted the rule directly it would make it crystal clear.








VW should have me on the payroll for keeping this car interesting.


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Yeah .. we should petition for them to sponsor you!!


----------



## triumpher (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I knew if I posted the rule directly it would make it crystal clear.










And I thought that you guys out east don't even know what hockey is! Our here in the Northwoods, it is the only sport one can play because our year round winter (at least it feels like that)
If you need a person to run the penalty bos, call on me (my son plays hockey for the last 15 years and my wife is in it for about 10 years , and I am the "professional penalty box runner")


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_No more waiting, I got it working. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey, congrats!
Question: Was the missing wiring part between J217 and J285 only?


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Congratulations Jim, and thanks for all your hard work on this (and other) projects!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just placed my order - can't wait to get it installed!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (jinxegg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxegg* »_Hey, congrats!
Question: Was the missing wiring part between J217 and J285 only?

Wires were missing between the paddle plug (call it J527) and the transmission control module (J217).
I just installed a set for BC. Took about 40 minutes. The only thing that slowed me down was I forgot my fishing wire to get the harness from the steering column to the center console, and I looked up my directions to be 100% sure I was inserting the wires into the correct locations. Plus BC was taking pictures as I installed. When he gets home I guess he will post his thought on them but over lunch he seemed to think they were perfectly located for easy use. Much better than on the steering wheel.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Question for those owners with the beige interior; *Does anyone have BROWN turn signal and wiper stalks?* VW lists the paddles as being available in brown (for beige interiors I guess), anthracite and black. 
I purchased two sets of black paddles for the installations in my car and BC's car. He previously confirmed that his stalks were black. My plan was to only get the black ones but I am wondering if VW ever used brown stalks on North American models.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I have the beige interior and the turn/wiper stalks are black, but the steering column covers (trim) are brown...


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Thanks to spockcat for all his hard work on the paddle project.
http://tm-techmark.com/touareg/paddles/paddles.htm
I've followed the conversation from its inception regarding the paddles; the debate over whether they should be located on the steering column or on the steering wheel like the Cayenne. Frankly, I can't imagine having them on the wheel after experiencing how they work on the column. They're always in the same place.
I was also concerned about how they would look from the driver's seat. Driving to meet spockcat today, I hypothesized what portion of the cluster would be restricted from view. Well, was I ever wrong! There is absolutely no obstruction of the instrument cluster.
Now, for the good stuff...
The paddles are very well engineered, smooth as silk and require little travel to engage the tiptronic.
The design of the paddles locates them perfectly behind the curve of the steering wheel. Thus, there is absolutely no obstruction of the instrument panel.
The ergonomics of the paddles makes them a very easy reach with a finger or fingers from the steering wheel. You pull the paddles toward you to enable shifting.
The left paddle (-) shifts the transmission down to lower gears. The right paddle (+) shifts up to higher gears. 
If the vehicle is not in tiptronic mode, activating the paddles will enable tiptronic for 15 seconds once the last input is applied. Then, it just returns to normal automatic transmission mode. If you put the shifter in tiptronic then the gears can be selected by either the paddles or the shifter. If you plan to use the paddles all the time, then you'll want to put the shifter in tiptronic mode.
The bottom line is that this a very cool mod and I'm not sure why VW chose not to send it along to its North American customers.


















_Modified by bravocharlie at 9:29 PM 3-26-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Curjo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_I have the beige interior and the turn/wiper stalks are black, but the steering column covers (trim) are brown...

That's what I am expecting and planning for. Black paddles and brown cover trim for those with beige interiors.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_That's what I am expecting and planning for. Black paddles and brown cover trim for those with beige interiors.

Perfect!! I'll be ordering a set from you, next week, I hope!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (orttauq)*

Thanks for the page from the manual on the paddles. It is now here: http://tm-techmark.com/touareg...s.pdf


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Looks very cool.
Now, when driving down the ice to try to retrieve the puck before icing is called, would one shift into tiptronic before using the paddles, or just pull one of the paddles, engaging the manual mode for 15 seconds? The puck probably would have crossed the goar line by then.
NHL players need not respond.


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Placed my order yesterday. Can't wait to get them installed.
Nick


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (Makbros)*

Spock what is the ATA for the shifters, I already placed the order. THX


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

In a previous post in this thread he said two weeks!


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks missed that one I guess...


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

Hey Jim...any update on when you will get the parts, and be ready to ship?


_Modified by I8ABUG at 7:45 AM 4-2-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (I8ABUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I8ABUG* »_Hey Jim...any update on when you will get the parts, and be ready to ship?

_Modified by I8ABUG at 7:45 AM 4-2-2005_

They are on order. My guy in Germany hasn't given me a date yet.


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

Hi Jim, another awesome mod. Thanks as always for searching out the cool modifications. Just placed my order. Will I be in on your initial buy from Germany? (I'm sure this will be a popular item) 
Also, I read thru the instructions. How did you get the wire harness from just under the center console and then under the carpet then under the seat rail? Do you have to slit the carpet?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (guitarman)*

Just fish it through...not a big deal.
Or, you can put the Touareg on a lift and remove the muffler bearings and then drill a hole up through the floor board underneath the passenger seat.
Its up to you.


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (bravocharlie)*

Thanks..... I try to stay away from those damn muffler bearings when I can. BC, how do you like using them? I assume you've had a chance to use them for a bit by now?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (guitarman)*

You will be in the initial shipment. I ordered some extras. I am expecting to have them ready to ship in about 1 week.
You do not need to go under the carpet. You route the cable in the dash to the left front of the center console. Then from the left side to the right side of the center console (still behind the dash so the cable cannot be seen). Then back along the right side of the center console, under the plastic side piece of the center console, along the transmission tunnel. The once you are far enough back, come out from under the plastic and under the seat rail. 
If you look and start to do it, it will become more obvious.


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

OK, great. Thanks for the feedback. Jim, I just finally got around to taking some pics of my vavona console for the keyless start kit. I'll e-mail them to you this afternoon or tomorrow. Seems like mine has a redish tint as opposed to being on the yellow side.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (guitarman)*

Geeze Guitarman, maybe it was you I saw in downtown Chicago yesterday?
The paddles are very functional and well designed. They are silky smooth and can be manuvered with just one finger. If you use tiptronic, you will most likely never touch the gear shift knob again.
They also come in handy when you need to quickly downshift and you're in auto mode. The transmission reverts back to auto after 15 seconds of paddle inactivity. 
All in all a very cool mod that is much easier to do than the push to start button. I highly recommend it.


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (bravocharlie)*

BC, I'm in the burbs out west of downtown so it likely wasn't me....Thanks for the feedback on the install and use of the shifters. Sound pretty useful. I just did the swaybar mod this weekend and am putting my 21's back on Friday so the timing is good. Install seems very straight forward. Thanks for all the great pics when you and Jim did your install.


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

Ok...I am in. Just placed an order.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (I8ABUG)*

So another trip to my house Andy? I just ordered mine too.


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (orttauq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orttauq* »_So another trip to my house Andy? I just ordered mine too.

Yup....and unlike the swaybar install, no crawling around under muddy vehicles this time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (I8ABUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I8ABUG* »_Yup....and unlike the swaybar install, no crawling around under muddy vehicles this time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Unless you are doing an installation on BC's car. Then you are crawling on muddy mats.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Unless you are doing an installation on BC's car. Then you are crawling on muddy mats.









Cleaning floor mats in NH before May 1 is a fruitless endeavor. Spring does not occur in NH, just mud season.
So, being a flatlander, you simply wouldn't know this.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_Cleaning floor mats in NH before May 1 is a fruitless endeavor. Spring does not occur in NH, just mud season.
So, being a flatlander, you simply wouldn't know this.









We were in VT and my mats were clean, even during mud season.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_We were in VT and my mats were clean, even during mud season.









You were in VT for what, maybe 72 hours? I've been in NH since November last year when the first snow fell.
Typical flatlander response.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_Typical flatlander response.









Maybe but you are enjoying your paddles, aren't you! And you got the first victim discount.


----------



## theweis (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

are these paddles plastic or metal?
Thanks


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (theweis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theweis* »_are these paddles plastic or metal?
Thanks

Metal. I believe they are aluminum but I haven't checked them with a magnet.


----------



## theweis (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Paddle shifters anyone? (spockcat)*

thank you. Looking forward to them!


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

Spock any updates with the shiping date yet ?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (touareg007)*

I thought they would be here today but I haven't received the FEDEX tracking info from my office in Germany yet. I'll ask them today and will know more tomorrow.


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spockcat, did you or BC notice any change in the trans shifting when you changed the coding? Reason I ask is that I now have an 05 and it shifts soooo much better, smoother thru the first three gears than my 04 did. Just wondering if changing the code has any negitive consequences as I assume that the shift maps were changed to give my 05 the better/softer shift points. Any thoughts?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (guitarman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guitarman* »_Spockcat, did you or BC notice any change in the trans shifting when you changed the coding? Reason I ask is that I now have an 05 and it shifts soooo much better, smoother thru the first three gears than my 04 did. Just wondering if changing the code has any negitive consequences as I assume that the shift maps were changed to give my 05 the better/softer shift points. Any thoughts?

I haven't noticed any difference in the shifting with the coding change.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (guitarman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guitarman* »_Spockcat, did you or BC notice any change in the trans shifting when you changed the coding? Reason I ask is that I now have an 05 and it shifts soooo much better, smoother thru the first three gears than my 04 did. Just wondering if changing the code has any negitive consequences as I assume that the shift maps were changed to give my 05 the better/softer shift points. Any thoughts?

That's wierd, because I asked spockcat that same question when we changed the coding. I've tried to pay particularly close attention to shifting patterns / smoothness since the mod and I have not noticed anything.
I theorized that changing the coding might effect the way it shifts because of differences between the european and american driving styles. However, neither spockcat nor I did any before and after "real" tests to see.


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

OK guys, thanks. I'll take my chances, jusat don't want to go back to the really abrupt 1-2 and 2-3 that my 04 had. Pretty psyched to put these in when they arrive.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_That's wierd, because I asked spockcat that same question when we changed the coding. I've tried to pay particularly close attention to shifting patterns / smoothness since the mod and I have not noticed anything.
I theorized that changing the coding might effect the way it shifts because of differences between the european and american driving styles. However, neither spockcat nor I did any before and after "real" tests to see.

Did you check the top speed limit yet?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Did you check the top speed limit yet?

Nope, not yet....


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Nope, not yet....









You don't seem to be too willing....


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ http://tm-techmark.com/touareg/paddles/paddles.htm 

Jim -- I was looking at the instructions and curious as to why you only specify coding to 0012328 (rest of world) and not include 0012345 (North America)? Is the North American code from the Ross-Tech label invalid?
TIA,


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Curjo)*

I actually tried 0012345 first as it was given to me by a VW person. It didn't seem to work for me. Perhaps I made some error and should try it again when I get a chance.


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Jim, not to be pushy







, but did you hear from your office on the status of the paddle kits yet? I'm itching to get them installed!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (ksand)*

They were only shipped today from Germany. I don't understand the reason why but there is nothing I can do about it anyway. According to the tracking info, I will have them tomorrow. I then need to build wire harnesses. Then on to packing and shipping. Shipping Friday or Monday to the first 20 or so people.


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I actually tried 0012345 first as it was given to me by a VW person. It didn't seem to work for me. Perhaps I made some error and should try it again when I get a chance.

Okay, but if you don't get a chance, I'll try it during my installation and let you know.
Thanks,


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Curjo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_Okay, but if you don't get a chance, I'll try it during my installation and let you know.
Thanks,

Thanks. I will be curious if you can get it working with that code too.


----------



## TregDent (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_They were only shipped today from Germany. I don't understand the reason why but there is nothing I can do about it anyway. According to the tracking info, I will have them tomorrow. I then need to build wire harnesses. Then on to packing and shipping. Shipping Friday or Monday to the first 20 or so people. 

Just curious Spockcat, how many kits have been ordered? Are you getting enough paddles to fill all the orders or will some have to wait for a second shipment??


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (TregDent)*

Hope I am in the first shipment...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (TregDent)*

25 sets but there was some shortage of trim along with another parts issue. So I won't know exactly how many will ship until I can physically check the parts. Some who only ordered last week will wait. I haven't ordered a second batch because of the parts issue. That will happen today or tomorrow after checking the first shipment.


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Got home after a long day at work to find a nice little package sitting in my hallway from spock. Didn't bother to go home and have dinner with my family, but ran to my garage and get these paddles installed. After about 1 1/2 hours I am on the express way trying out my new paddles. They work, look and feel excellent. Thanks to Spocks instructions, they were easy to follow. 
Thanks again Jim for the work you put in this mod. Looking forward to the next one, ( if there is any left







)
Nick










_Modified by Makbros at 11:39 AM 4-17-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Makbros)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hour and a half? Did you stop for a few glasses of Retsina?


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hour and a half? Did you stop for a few glasses of Retsina?









No, One of my neighbors stopped by with a six-pack of Bud.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Makbros)*

According to UPS tracking info, there were three sets delivered today. I had a feeling you might be the first one to install them.


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I received my package yesterday, and it was all I could do to wait until today to install the paddle shifters. Just got done, took about 50 minutes - I have to say that was so much easier than the keyless start! I had a little trouble fishing for the wiring harness but that's because I was lazy and didn't bother to remove the panel underneath the steering wheel; also I broke one of the clips trying to pry the cover off the transmission control module.







Other than that, smooth as silk, just the way it drives now, loving every shift.








Thanks again to Spockcat, Thereasis, BC, et al for figuring this one out and making it work!

















_Modified by ksand at 2:01 PM 4-16-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (ksand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ksand* »_I also I broke one of the clips trying to pry the cover off the transmission control module

You aren't the only one. That's why I said to do it gently.


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Yeah, guess I don't know my own strength!







Actually, I was rushing to get the job done before my boys woke up from their naps and demanded my undivided attention...


----------



## e's touareg (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (ksand)*

Hi spockcat,
Any updates on the next shipment of paddle shifters for the ones who were less fortunate and did not get on the first shipment? Thanks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (e's touareg)*

Everyone who needed brown has already been shipped and I could ship more brown kits. Shortage is in a single anthracite trim piece. But there is no news yet on when they will become available.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

You guys are lucky. This looks to be a $1200-$1500 expense for us Jetta owners. A friend and I have been looking into it.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Finished the paddle mod this afternoon. The most difficult part was waiting from 8:00 AM until 5:30 PM for the UPS truck to show up at the door!!
A couple of observations:
Jim -- tried the 0012345 coding for NA w/paddles and it doesn't work right. If you use this code, the paddles will work, but ONLY with the gear selector in the tiptronic position. So, go with the European code that is in Jim's instructions. The paddles are wonderful. Now, we just need to find out how to change the 15 second delay time, to return the tip back to automatic mode.
I found the instructions regarding the pin locations to be a little confusing, so here goes... If you'll notice that the long, white, pin retainer key serves two adjacent rows, you can consider the two rows as row one and row two as Spockcat describes. Pin 13 is the next to the last hole AWAY from the wiring bundle. To locate pin 19, find the two empty (contains white plug) holes that are about in the middle of row two. Pin 19 is the hole CLOSEST to the wire bundle, out of the pair of holes. Look carefully at the photos, as they are accurate and will help locate the pin holes.
I managed not to break any little tabs, etc., by being very careful and not forcing anything. The most difficult part was installing the new trim pieces. It's a little tricky getting it aligned so that it pops into place. Be patient and it'll eventually go.
This entire mod was easy, well designed, worth every penny, and let me tell you... the paddles are terrific. It is so much smoother, to pass a slowpoke, by giving a little gas and tapping the downshift paddle, then any other method! Really, really sweet.
All I need to do now, is retrain my left fingertips, that everything they touch is not a turn signal...
Thanks Jim! Great job!!


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (Curjo)*

Curjo your are right I have the same issues specifically regarding the alignment of the new shifters to get in place.
I also route the cable in the initial steering wheel section onto a plastic piece that is attached to the steering wheel, there are some cables there and the new ones will fit properly there, that piece pop out and then there are 2 small retainers at the end of it that will also pop out allowing you to insert the new cables, I think this way the cable is more secure in that section and will not make noises with movement since my cable was not cover with cloth tape all the way, I also used some cable ties around that section and underneath the footwell to secure the cable with other cables in the car.
I haven recode the car yet but I will go I guess with the euro setting but will like to see Spocks opinion on that hopefully soon so I can finish the job tonight



_Modified by touareg007 at 10:10 PM 4-19-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (BRM10984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRM10984* »_You guys are lucky. This looks to be a $1200-$1500 expense for us Jetta owners. A friend and I have been looking into it.









Is this a North American option or are you talking the parts prices? Email me the part numbers if you know them and I will look into the prices for you.
PS: In case you missed it in one of my earlier posts, this was a 780 Euro option in Germany in 2004. But nobody would buy it for that price here.


_Modified by spockcat at 11:34 PM 4-19-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (touareg007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touareg007* »_I haven recode the car yet but I will go I guess with the euro setting but will like to see Spocks opinion on that hopefully soon so I can finish the job tonight

To make it work as the designers intended, use the Euro coding.


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

Spock any suggestions on the above Curjo post regarding the Euro coding ?


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I guess we wrote at the same time, so EURO coding it is, its that the one you are using as well ?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (touareg007)*

I am using the coding per the instructions. I didn't see that the 0012345 coding worked. Curjo showed it works only partially.


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock sorry but I am a bit confused here, the correct coding then is 0012328 as per your intructions ?
DISREGARD, I got confused by Curjo post And I thought that he try the actual coding in the instruction and did not work properly. 


_Modified by touareg007 at 12:37 AM 4-20-2005_


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (touareg007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touareg007* »_Spock sorry but I am a bit confused here, the correct coding then is 0012328 as per your intructions ?
DISREGARD, I got confused by Curjo post And I thought that he try the actual coding in the instruction and did not work properly. 

_Modified by touareg007 at 12:37 AM 4-20-2005_

My apologies for the confusion. I was testing the North American coding that's listed in the Vag-Com label file (0012345) and it doesn't work correctly. Definitely use the coding that Spockcat provided - *0012328*!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (touareg007)*

No problem.


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Installed and working great...thanks Spock this mod is great....


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Curjo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_All I need to do now, is retrain my left fingertips, that everything they touch is not a turn signal...

Yes, or a wiper stalk for the right fingers!


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (ksand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ksand* »_Yes, or a wiper stalk for the right fingers!









Uh, yeah... I've already done an upshift... and turned off the rear wiper!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Curjo)*

But the paddles feel so much different than the stalks and are at a proper height for 10-2 driving. You will get used to them.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_But the paddles feel so much different than the stalks and are at a proper height for 10-2 driving. You will get used to them.

Agreed -- And I already am comfortable with them. Having spent years driving little sports cars with manual transmissions, the paddles are very intuitive, and the shifting is incredibly smooth. When I first bought the Treg, I was hoping that the tiptronic would alleviate some of the manual transmission withdrawal symptoms, but it failed to some degree. With the paddles, I really feel in control of the tranny, and yet have the option to leave it in D or S for some lazy driving. I'm very pleased with them.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Curjo)*

My paddles should arrive today. Can I get the trans code changed ahead of doing the install? I have no VAG so I need to have the dealer do it. Any reason to wait?


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (guitarman)*

As mentioned previously in this forum, I think you'll get an error showing up. Not sure if you'll need to clear it using VAG or not!


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (guitarman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guitarman* »_My paddles should arrive today. Can I get the trans code changed ahead of doing the install? I have no VAG so I need to have the dealer do it. Any reason to wait?

That's a good question, but I have no answer as I haven't tested it. I'd suggest that you do the install first, then visit the dealer. Recoding shouldn't take but a minute or two...


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Curjo)*

Put the paddles in last night. Wow, they really do work great. #1 mod Spockcat! Thanks again for being the Guru so the rest of us can enjoy making our vehicles a little more fun. Had the dealer re-code this morning. Ouch, they raped me for $90.00 to do it. Even the service writer said he owes me one. So much for PR for them. I guess it's OK cause they didn't charge me to put my 21's on a few weeks back. Anyway, great mod, really precision feel to the paddles, look great and work great. Highly recomended!


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (guitarman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guitarman* »_Had the dealer re-code this morning. Ouch, they raped me for $90.00 to do it.

Ouch, is right! That's getting close to 1/2 the price of a Vag-Com cable... Maybe it's time to consider investing in one.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (guitarman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guitarman* »_Had the dealer re-code this morning. Ouch, they raped me for $90.00 to do it. Even the service writer said he owes me one.z So much for PR for them. I guess it's OK cause they didn't charge me to put my 21's on a few weeks back.

$90? You've got to be kidding. It might have taken them 60 seconds from start to finish. That's $5,400 per hour...more than even I charge.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (guitarman)*

I put another set in today for a fellow who drove up from Philly. After I finished, I made him take my V10 out for a drive as a tease. 
I charged him less for the entire installation than your dealer charged for just the recode. Got to raise those installation fees!


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

My service writer, who has always treated me great, just called me . He wasn't in this morning when I took the car in but I told him what they charged me. He called me back 2 minutes later and said they had credited my credit card back the $90.00 and appologized. Said they made a mistake. So I'm pretty happy as they now re-coded it for free. (quite honestly they should have in the first place, I bought the damn car there and god knows I've been patient w/them when it comes to fixing certain things ...especially the alignment. All ends well.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (guitarman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guitarman* »_My service writer, who has always treated me great, just called me . He wasn't in this morning when I took the car in but I told him what they charged me. He called me back 2 minutes later and said they had credited my credit card back the $90.00 and appologized. Said they made a mistake. So I'm pretty happy as they now re-coded it for free. (quite honestly they should have in the first place, I bought the damn car there and god knows I've been patient w/them when it comes to fixing certain things ...especially the alignment. All ends well.









Excellent. They did the right thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Or do you mean "EGGcellent"?







Yeah, I felt a lot better about it and them as well.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (guitarman)*

They deserve an EGGcellent plug now... What's the name of the dealer??


----------



## e's touareg (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re:*

All this talk about paddles is making me jealous. I'm one of the unfortunates (or maybe the only one) that has anthracite interior, and am waiting for the trim to get to Spock so he can FedEx my paddles to me.


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Re: (e's touareg)*

That's why its good to be the first in line to place the order...


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

If the paddles are Aluminum, anyone considered sanding them for the brushed Aluminum or polished look?


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (themacnut)*

Try it and let us know the results, remember that Spock dont have any more to ship at this time, so you might have to wait a bit to get a new order until he gets the new shipment...


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (touareg007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touareg007* »_Try it and let us know the results, remember that Spock dont have any more to ship at this time, so you might have to wait a bit to get a new order until he gets the new shipment...









This is no boo-boo that we can't fix. http://www.krylon.com/


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Curjo)*

Dealer I used is Autobarn of Mt. Prospect, in Mt Prospect IL. They have made an extra effort in all areas on my Treg. I would recommend their service dept and the service writer Dan!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (touareg007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touareg007* »_Installed and working great...thanks Spock this mod is great....

So, would you say this mod was worth doing to a V6? Does it help pep it up over the tipstronic shift?
I think this mod would be stellar to use while offroading and while pulling the trailer.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_So, would you say this mod was worth doing to a V6? Does it help pep it up over the tipstronic shift?


Ditto .. I have been wanting to do this install .. then I remember I have a V6. I think a bluetooth handsfree would be more beneficial in the long run.
But .. the mod is so damn cool!


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*

I think its a nice addition to the car and very convinient as well for some situations and to play with it while driving sometimes. And for the price its a no brainer.


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Paddle Shifters*

Got mine installed today. I have to turn states evidence on myself and say that it did take more than 1hr end-end. I'm a little anal about dressing wires (lots of wire ties used) and my VagCom notebook battery ran out so I was more like 1.25 hrs. Works great and what a cool looking set of controls. I have to take my hat off to Jim once again for his tenacity and creativity in making these mods available. Thanks.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (touareg007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touareg007* »_Try it and let us know the results, remember that Spock dont have any more to ship at this time, so you might have to wait a bit to get a new order until he gets the new shipment...









Alright Spockcat, I am in. Ordered mine today. I will look at them when I get them and decide if I am going to go with the brushed Aluminum look.


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_
Alright Spockcat, I am in. Ordered mine today. I will look at them when I get them and decide if I am going to go with the brushed Aluminum look.

I think you are going to ruin them if you do that. There are design not to be actually seen so why do that.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (touareg007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touareg007* »_I think you are going to ruin them if you do that. There are design not to be actually seen so why do that.

Can you say, "Bling bling?"


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_Alright Spockcat, I am in. Ordered mine today. I will look at them when I get them and decide if I am going to go with the brushed Aluminum look.

You could always wrap the paddles in aluminum foil to "test" the look.
It would be Bling-Bling on a ghetto budget.


----------



## e's touareg (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (treg4574)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treg4574* »_
You could always wrap the paddles in aluminum foil to "test" the look.
It would be Bling-Bling on a ghetto budget.









How about painting them..? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif



_Modified by e's touareg at 7:30 PM 4-24-2005_


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (Curjo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_
Can you say, "Bling bling?"









It’s all about the Bling Bling ....


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (themacnut)*

To each his own, but ask yourself why you really want to do this. From the driver's seat the paddles are barely visible behind the steering wheel...


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (themacnut) (ksand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ksand* »_To each his own, but ask yourself why you really want to do this. From the driver's seat the paddles are barely visible behind the steering wheel...

That's exactly my point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif plus the fact that they will look like crap not by the fact that they are silver but I dont think you will never get a OEM profesional look just by sandyng them....


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (themacnut) (touareg007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touareg007* »_
I think you are going to ruin them if you do that. There are design not to be actually seen so why do that.

What works for me, might not work for you. You like them Black and not visible, others may want something different (Like me).

_Quote, originally posted by *touareg007* »_
That's exactly my point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif plus the fact that they will look like crap not by the fact that they are silver but I dont think you will never get a OEM profesional look just by sandyng them....

So I guess you are not going to help me sand and finish these, huh? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I guess you would be surprised what someone with metal finishing and painting experience can do. 
Quick, without looking up my original post, what material is this iPod cover made from, and do you like it in this color or would you prefer satin Black?


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (themacnut) (ksand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ksand* »_To each his own, but ask yourself why you really want to do this. From the driver's seat the paddles are barely visible behind the steering wheel...

I need to receive the paddles before I decide if to pursue this mod. Some of the pictures in the first few pages of this thread, show them quite visible.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (treg4574)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treg4574* »_
You could always wrap the paddles in aluminum foil to "test" the look.
It would be Bling-Bling on a ghetto budget.









Very creative. I might just do this and post pictures, if someone who already has paddles does not beat me to it.







Not what I am looking for in my finished product though. Wait, how about gold leaf....


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (themacnut) (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_
Quick, without looking up my original post, what material is this iPod cover made from, and do you like it in this color or would you prefer satin Black? 

Nice job with the iPod, but actually I would prefer satin black, I guess someone will need painting skills for that as well.


----------



## e's touareg (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (themacnut) (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_









themacnut, this is a little off topic but, from what I can see of your picture, I like what you have done with yor aftermarket stereo/nav unit. It looks like a clean install. Do you have more pics of your system?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (themacnut) (e's touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e’s touareg* »_themacnut, this is a little off topic but, from what I can see of your picture, I like what you have done with yor aftermarket stereo/nav unit. It looks like a clean install. Do you have more pics of your system?

Click on the link in his sig.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (themacnut) (e's touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e’s touareg* »_
themacnut, this is a little off topic but, from what I can see of your picture, I like what you have done with yor aftermarket stereo/nav unit. It looks like a clean install. Do you have more pics of your system?

In addition to the pictures linked in my signature, here are a some threads with the details of the installs and components.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=1728129 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1820054 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1820071


----------



## e's touareg (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: (TregDent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregDent* »_
Any word yet on when the missing anthracite trim pieces are going to be available? I'm one of the less fortunate ones still waiting for a kit to arrive. My fingers keep twitching whenever I grab the steering wheel in my T-reg.










There's comfort in numbers. Glad to know I'm not alone in my finger-twitching wait. "Patience grasshopper, it will come soon".










_Modified by e's touareg at 7:46 PM 4-28-2005_


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (e's touareg)*

Jim,
Received mine last week and installed them today. Great detailed instructions. Electrical is not my strong point, but the included wiring harness and instructions allowed me to complete it no problem. In your instructions, you note T9 screws. I think these are actually T8 (Mine were). 
I left them black, rather then sanding them like I mentioned in my previous posts. They look very good black, and I was feeling lazy.








I have my Vagcom cable on order so I have not yet changed the transmission coding yet. 
Thanks again for this great mod.
Jeff


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (themacnut)*

Thanks. This mod is certainly easier than the keyless start. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Odd thing about the T8 screws. Are you sure that they are T8s or could it be the screwdirver you bought at Sears was mismarked? When I was shopping at Sears for these screwdrivers, I noticed a few that looked bigger than the size marking indicated.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Thanks. This mod is certainly easier than the keyless start. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Odd thing about the T8 screws. Are you sure that they are T8s or could it be the screwdirver you bought at Sears was mismarked? When I was shopping at Sears for these screwdrivers, I noticed a few that looked bigger than the size marking indicated.

I couldn't find a T9 screwdriver anywhere, but my T8 driver worked well on my car and on Leebo's. I suspect that the sizes are so similar that either driver would work in most circumstances.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Curjo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_I couldn't find a T9 screwdriver anywhere, but my T8 driver worked well on my car and on Leebo's. I suspect that the sizes are so similar that either driver would work in most circumstances.

You are probably right about that. You can even get away with a T20 in a T25 screw if it isn't too tight.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Thanks. This mod is certainly easier than the keyless start. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Odd thing about the T8 screws. Are you sure that they are T8s or could it be the screwdirver you bought at Sears was mismarked? When I was shopping at Sears for these screwdrivers, I noticed a few that looked bigger than the size marking indicated.

I started with a T9 which did not fit for me. I actually used two different T8 screwdrivers, one to remove the screws, and another to put them back, so I don't think they were mismarked. I think they are close enough that both work as mentioned.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (themacnut)*

Spockat, I just placed an order. It'll be under my wife's name (Ivonne). Let me know what the approximate time frame is for you to ship. I've got Beige/Brown interiors. Thanks


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_Spockat, I just placed an order. It'll be under *my wife's name (Ivonne). *Let me know what the approximate time frame is for you to ship. I've got Beige/Brown interiors. Thanks

"Ivonne order my husband some paddle shifters, please."








(Sorry, feeling immature today.)


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (4x4s)*


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*

Spockcat, I received a notice with a tracking number and then I received a notice indicating that shipment had been cancelled. Can you update me on the status of my order?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*

Email sent about different shipping service to Puerto Rico.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

US Priority works fine for me!


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_Received mine last week and installed them today. Great detailed instructions. Electrical is not my strong point, but the included wiring harness and instructions allowed me to complete it no problem. I have my Vagcom cable on order so I have not yet changed the transmission coding yet. Thanks again for this great mod.
Jeff

Vagged my tranny today and all I can say is WOW. Best mod ever. Thanks again Jim for the great mod. 
By the way, it works while in cruise control as well. Down shift, up shift, still holds the speed. Neat trick. 
My two boys and I headed for the hills tonight and had a blast using the paddles in the hills. Very fun.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (themacnut)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad you like the mod. I would love to find out the number of Touareg buyers in Europe that order this option.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

In case the information is of any use to anyone (as background information), there is a thread going on in the Phaeton forum about retrofitting paddle shifters to a Phaeton - the link is here: Paddle Shifter Retrofit.
Michael


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Kudos once again Jim! This a great mod.







Got them installed last weekend, and now I can't keep my hands off them!








Thanks also to Orttuaq for the Vag Com help.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (I8ABUG)*

This mod sucks!! I can't stop myself from constantly downshifting and now my gas mileage has gone done the toilet
















Meat


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (meatster)*

Next time someone installs paddle shifters in a Touareg, I would be curious to know if simply entering a zero (0) in adaptation channel 00 of the automatic transmission controller would be sufficient to have the controller re-boot and then make a new inventory of what is connected to it - thus discovering the paddle shifter installation in this process.
If so, this might save the grief associated with having to change the coding on the transmission when the paddle shifters are installed.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_This mod sucks!! I can't stop myself from constantly downshifting and now my gas mileage has gone done the toilet
















Meat

ROTFLMAO.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael, have you tried this in the Phaeton? I may play with it, next I've got Leebo's cable. Let me know if there is a possibility of wiping out the coding in the module.
Cheers,


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

I got my paddles installed two nights ago. Great mod! Just out of curiosity, I went to my VW parts counter here in PR and inquired about the price of the paddles. They wanted over $500 for just the two paddles. That's without the trim pieces and without the wiring harness!
I don't know how spockcat does it, but I sure hope he's making a proffit from selling these things at these prices. Great deal! If I can find some interested customers here in PR, I'll be sure to order some more from spockcat. Maybe I can make a few bucks on the install to help pay for the petroleum gatorade my V8 loves so much.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (Curjo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_Michael, have you tried this in the Phaeton? I may play with it, next I've got Leebo's cable. Let me know if there is a possibility of wiping out the coding in the module.
Cheers,

Curtis, Curtis, Curtis!!!
If thy Touareg is not broke, thou shall not fixeth it lest it really break.
At least not in my driveway...
Then again...the Jeepster does have that winch...
j/k










_Modified by leebo at 6:50 PM 6-2-2005_


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (leebo)*























(Actually, I was going to test it on your V10...)
(It's closer to the Jeep's winch.)


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*

Had my Touareg in for service (Bad Compass, Seat belt Fix, Exhaust Rattle). This was a follow up visit after my last service (Before Paddle Shifters). When I picked the Touareg up my Service guy says wow, where did you get the paddle shifters? He was aware they were a European option, but not had seen a US Touareg with them. The technician that performed the work and the test drive, loved them as well. I suppose they had to test drive the car for the exhaust rattle, but I think it was really to play with the paddle shifters.
I told him the whole story about the VWVortex forums and Spockcat (Jim) making this mod happen. They thought it was super cool. It is nice to finally have a dealer that does not freak out about the slightest mod to the Touareg. They have been complementary on all my mods and service has been very good (Stevens Creek VW, San Jose CA).


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (themacnut)*

Great to hear that! I'm hoping that my service center has a similar attitude when I bring mine in for the 20k mile service. I'm a bit over on that one already. I've also got a few mods on mine. We'll see.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Curjo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_Michael, have you tried this in the Phaeton? 

Not yet, because I have not got the parts for the modification yet - they are being shipped to me by my Swiss dealer. When inquiring about how to have the car recognize the new parts, I was told 'by a very reliable source' that no coding change was necessary, just a controller reset, so the controller would look around and find the new parts.
I'll let you know how it goes once I get the installation done - probably within a month or so.
Michael


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Not yet, because I have not got the parts for the modification yet - they are being shipped to me by my Swiss dealer. When inquiring about how to have the car recognize the new parts, I was told 'by a very reliable source' that no coding change was necessary, just a controller reset, so the controller would look around and find the new parts.
I'll let you know how it goes once I get the installation done - probably within a month or so.
Michael

And I'll try it, too, as soon as I can get my hands on Leebo's cable, and he's not looking at what I'm doing to his V10...


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_
I don't know how spockcat does it, but I sure hope he's making a proffit from selling these things at these prices. 

I would hazard a guess that theres some profit in there...long live cottage industry.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is cottage industry? I'm not familiar with that one.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*

"Cottage Industry" is a rather old turn of phrase, it refers to small, home based (hence 'cottage') enterprises that were common in rural England around the time of the industrial revolution.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: paddles*

This evening I stopped at Inskip Automall to look at car. Along with Audi, Porsche, Mercedes, Infiniti, Maserati and a bunch of other high end brands, they carry Bentley, and had two Bentley Continental GTs on their lot. I found it very interesting that the Continental GT had the exact same paddles shifters that are used in the Touareg. I guess they are robbed from the VW parts bin. 
Here are a couple of photos which I found on Vortex's gallery for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

mmmm, nice.


----------



## Treggonist (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: paddles (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ I found it very interesting that the Continental GT had the exact same paddles shifters that are used in the Touareg. I guess they are robbed from the VW parts bin. 

after all, they're owned by VW, aint they??














MAN, the cluster panel and steering wheels just scream TOUAREGGGGG


_Modified by Treggonist at 2:40 PM 7-10-2005_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (guitarman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guitarman* »_Spockcat, did you or BC notice any change in the trans shifting when you changed the coding? Reason I ask is that I now have an 05 and it shifts soooo much better, smoother thru the first three gears than my 04 did. Just wondering if changing the code has any negitive consequences as I assume that the shift maps were changed to give my 05 the better/softer shift points. Any thoughts?

This is a follow up to the original question posted above.
Since installing the paddles, I noticed that the Touareg seemed to be shifting slightly differently and more jerky. Prior to installing the paddles, I had the tranny flashed with the update that resolved a lot of the early model VIN numbers tranny jerkiness. After we installed the paddles and Vagged them to work I thought the shifting got worse again. I couldn't decide if I was losing it or it really was different.
Well, it was different. Recently I had my dealer reflash the tranny with the update and it made a noticeable difference. The question remains that when you recode the transmission control module, do you undo the tranny flash that was done previously. On mine, it appears this was the case, but the reflash of the tranny control module appears to have resolved the problem.


----------



## Holger_Dansker (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Next time someone installs paddle shifters in a Touareg, I would be curious to know if simply entering a zero (0) in adaptation channel 00 of the automatic transmission controller would be sufficient to have the controller re-boot and then make a new inventory of what is connected to it - thus discovering the paddle shifter installation in this process.
If so, this might save the grief associated with having to change the coding on the transmission when the paddle shifters are installed.
Michael

Anyone try this yet? I never had a tranny issue, but now I have the lag & clunk issues -- 2 months after the paddles. I have had the Treg since 1 December, but only have a bit under 6 K miles on it.
I would love to hear if a "reboot -n- search" worked with the code back to the original setting I had before jumping in and trying it blindly.
Anyone???


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I tried this. The adaptation button was not available for use. It may come up if have the security code for the transmission. I also played with the coding and noticed that if I changed the 5th digit form 0 to 1 the paddle shifters did function but only if the gear selector was in tiptronic.


----------

